# It Finally Happened!!!!



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I've been hunting about 23 years and finally took my first 2 wood ducks yesterday. Both, beautifully colored drakes. Best thing was my oldest son was with me and my brother was able to get 2 himself!

The first two ducks of the day were both drake wood ducks. We each flipped our blinds open and shot one. Then the next flock that came was about 40-50 of them. mostly drakes. We each shot 1 more out of that flock. Then they just kept coming. My son had 5 drakes land within 5 yards of him and start feeding. It was a awesome experience.




























Funny thing is later in the afternoon I was checking a few things out for deer hunting later this fall and walked by a slough that generally doesn't hold many birds and i looked down and saw a wood duck and thought, huh isn't that how it works. Years and years without seeing one, and there's one right there and now i can't shoot it. I already had my limit for the day. then all the sudden they started hopping off the trees and off the shore into the water and there had to be 2-300 hundred of the things. I couldn't believe it. Wish i would have brought my camera. The all took off and landed in another slough about 300 yards away. It was crazy.

Anyway, does anyone have any ideas for a good mount? The one was shot in the back of the head and the other had a few feathers come off its back and had both feet shot. I've never mounted a bird, so i don't know how bad of a thing this is. Wish they both could have had heart attacks from the shot and not had any holes, but it is what it is.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The best wood duck mounts in my opinion are the ones that are sitting a a log ot in a glass coffee table or glass case. Wood ducks look even better when they are in their own enviroment.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats on the woodies. Thats all we have to shoot down here. So it kool to see ya'll get excited about a wood duck. They are a pretty duck congrats again.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrats man! I remember my first woodie everday by looking up at him above the computer. What was once a rare thing is now pretty frequent in the early season, we'll probably shoot 10-15 of them in a season. By far one of the best looking ducks and I'm always looking for one to mount!

Congrats!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

thats pretty cool :beer: i still got a wood duck in my freezer waitin to get mounted...... just got to save up the cash


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

If you want woodies, come down here and hunt an MN opener sometime. I've got a few spots where about 90% of the ducks you'll see are woodies. Heck I went out goose hunting last weekend and saw 50+ sitting around one pond when we walked through!!

Great looking birds, btw! They've got great color to them :beer:


----------



## Duckjonny (Aug 29, 2008)

i got my 1st woodie when i was 12, but it was hen  we see them all the time on youth hunt. this one was when we were jumpshooting a creek on opening day


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Mmmmm....tasty ducks too!
:beer: 
Canuck


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Very cool.

My first duck was a woodie. Hunted all morning the first year I was old enough to go on the youth weekend. Shot a box of shells and didn't hit a thing. I was almost in tears on the ride home. But then just as we were pulling into the driveway at home my dad saw a lone woodie standing on a log on the pond by our house. So we snuck through the woods and I sent him to ducky heaven. Haha, there were wood chips everywhere. I hit the log harder than I did the duck.


----------

